# Lekarze > Forum urologiczne >  Bąbel(?) na penisie

## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam. Dzisiaj przychodząc ze szkoły (mam 18lat - może to w czymś pomoże) poszedłem do toalety. Złapałem członka żeby oddać mocz i poczułem straszny ból. Zauważyłem, że na członku mam spory bąbel - na środku biały, cały tłusty. Gdy się go dotyka strasznie boli... Co to może być? Coś mi się kojarzy, że on był przez kilka dni malutki i próbowałem go wycisnąć... Ale przez kilka dni taki mały był i nagle przez jedną noc tak by urósł? Proszę o pomoc...

----------


## TomaszK

Jest możliwość zrobienia zdjęcia?

----------

